# One more Jewish joke



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

An elderly Jewish couple, Morris and Esther, turn up every year to the county fete, where there just happens to be a helicopter parked on the field. The Pilot offers people a ride in it for £50.
Every year Morris would say, 'I want a ride in that helicopter.'
And every year Esther replies, 'That ride costs £50! You can't have a ride in that, £50 is £50.'
One year they were there, Morris exclaims to his wife, 'Esther, I am 85 years old, if I don't get a ride in that helicopter I may never get another chance!'
To this, Esther replies, 'Morris, that ride costs £50, and £50 is £50.'
The Pilot overhears this and says to the couple, 'This is your lucky day! I will take both of you up, and if you don't make a sound during the course of the flight, I won't charge you a penny.'
The couple agree, and climb in to the helicopter.
The Pilot really puts the thing through it's paces, not a word from the the couple. He starts doing some death defying stunts in the air, not a murmer and when he finally lands, he turns to Morris and says,
'I did everything I could to make you scream, but you didn't, I'm impressed!'
'Well,' says Morris, 'I WAS going to say something when Esther fell out, but you know how it is? £50 is £50!'


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol hehe :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## max55uk (Mar 17, 2009)

cracker


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent joke sir! :lol:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe.


----------

